# Orchard Autocare: Seat Leon with BTCC kit.. How red should look..



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello all once again to another write up from OCD-hq.

This time we are giving away a free bottle of Glass Cleanse if you post a comment and we will pick out a winner in a about 2 weeks. So remember to leave a comment!

The car in question is a very nice Seat Leon with a BTCC kit that we were to prepare for Dubshed earlier in the year. Before the show this year was manic prepping cars for various classes and even cars just attending. The brief for this detail was to make her stunning so that what we set about to do. On arrival the car was very well kept with just general swirling being the main issue. So it was fully washed and decontaminated. Iron was not a problem with this lady more tar which was everywhere. Good old Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse sorting that out simply spray on and hose off job done!

We also removed the engine sound deading so it does not go mushy and make sure no part of this vehicle was left untouched

Then the temperature dropped so time to get our wiggle on and get into the warm again!!!













Once inside, We began to correct using Meg's 105 on a white Chemical guys pad then refining with Orchard Autocare Perfection Polish on a blue 3M waffle.























Once corrected, the car was checked over using Orchard Autocare Luminos Paint Cleanser that removes polishing oils residue any holograms and leaves a perfect finish ready for LSP.

For the final call it was the turn of Orchard Autocare Speed Seal applied to a microfiber rubbed in and removed (2 coats) then wiped down using Orchard Autocare perfection. Now time for the afters.
























Engine bay plastics dressed with Orchard Autocare Interior Wizard as were the arches.


Tyres dressed with Orchard Autocare Glitz dressing Wheels protected using Speed Seal. 


Many thanks for looking and as usual all C&C are welcome.

Rollo. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I love these!
Looks very good, top job.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great to see your own products giving fantastics results  

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

fantastic job on a great looking car, i think i want one


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Really like the tyre shine, what product did you use?


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice detail of a very nice car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

that looks fantastic ronnie i love these


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

The tyres dont fit on the wheels properly....


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lovely gloss , shame about the typical Audi, VW bumper colour difference.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice, wish i could get my red to look like that


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW :argie: that's all I can say Ronnie


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thats what I call a finish :argie: awesome:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning finish!
Mike


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

awesome finish!! If my memory is correct isn't this the car you use for the glitz 'advert' pictures? I recognise the wheels and glossy Falkens.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

What a finish! Looks:argie:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Almost as good as mine ...... Nah, maybe that's quite a bit nicer than mine


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great job, love these cars with the BTCC bodykit!


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

On word.... Incredible


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Stunning work on a lovely car, nice one!


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

Great work guys


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

What a stunning car! Great work!


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

Really like that!! Tyre dressing on my to buy list.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job , superb looking ride !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

e32chris said:


> fantastic job on a great looking car, i think i want one


many thanks Chris.



Kash-Jnr said:


> Really like the tyre shine, what product did you use?


It's Orchard Autocare Glitz tyre and trim dressing



mally said:


> Very nice detail of a very nice car.


Many thanks Mally



Derekh929 said:


> that looks fantastic ronnie i love these


Cheers Derek!



voodoocars said:


> The tyres dont fit on the wheels properly....


LOL thats Scene points right there!:thumb:



Exotica said:


> Lovely gloss , shame about the typical Audi, VW bumper colour difference.


Many thanks.



kolarn said:


> Nice, wish i could get my red to look like that


Cheers. You can with Orchard Autocare products!#



Jody 4444 said:


> WOW :argie: that's all I can say Ronnie


Cheers Jody!



noddy r32 said:


> Thats what I call a finish :argie: awesome:thumb:


Many thanks Paul!



mike41 said:


> Stunning finish!
> Mike


Cheers Mike..



123HJMS said:


> awesome finish!! If my memory is correct isn't this the car you use for the glitz 'advert' pictures? I recognise the wheels and glossy Falkens.


Many thanks. Yes it is. This and the mini plus 7 other cars debuted it at Dubshed this year.



Bradders said:


> What a finish! Looks:argie:


Many thanks Bradders



SteveTDCi said:


> Almost as good as mine ...... Nah, maybe that's quite a bit nicer than mine


Cheers Stevie!



dan4291 said:


> Great job, love these cars with the BTCC bodykit!


many thanks Dan. Have to agree the kit makes a massive difference to them.



typerdan said:


> On word.... Incredible


Cheers Dan much appreciated.



Captain Peanut said:


> Stunning work on a lovely car, nice one!


Many thanks!



richtsport said:


> Great work guys


cheers!



taylor8 said:


> Awesome work!


cheers!



luke w said:


> What a stunning car! Great work!


Many thanks Luke



Daffyplum said:


> Really like that!! Tyre dressing on my to buy list.


Cheers Daffy. Get it bought. it literally is flying off the shelves at the moment



sprocketser said:


> Top job , superb looking ride !


Many thanks!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice car, fantastic colour and a top job on the detail too.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

These look lush with the BTCC kit!

Great work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

muzzer42 said:


> Very nice car, fantastic colour and a top job on the detail too.


Many thanks. much appreciated!



-Jamie- said:


> These look lush with the BTCC kit!
> 
> Great work


That they do Jamie. many thanks.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

This car looks immense :argie:f. Love the wheels aswell, the car sits really nicely on those. Outstanding work aswell. I am deffinately going to be purchasing some Orchard Autocare products when I next need to order. Top work. :thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

simply stunning work Rollo...................as always :thumb:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Some nice 20s!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work as always. Those rims are the nuts.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic work, :thumb:.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

benji1205 said:


> This car looks immense :argie:f. Love the wheels aswell, the car sits really nicely on those. Outstanding work aswell. I am deffinately going to be purchasing some Orchard Autocare products when I next need to order. Top work. :thumb:


Many thanks Benji. You will not regret moving to Orchard products!:wave:



farley2708 said:


> simply stunning work Rollo...................as always :thumb:


Cheers.. Nigel many thanks.



bigbadjay said:


> Some nice 20s!!


tehy are 19's



President Swirl said:


> Excellent work as always. Those rims are the nuts.


Many thanks indeed.



chrisibiza said:


> Looks brilliant!


cheers



deni2 said:


> Fantastic work, :thumb:.


many thanks


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Look big because of the tyre size maybe!!


----------



## Beattie159 (Jun 17, 2013)

Amazing looking good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That my friend is one slick looking car!!! That is Sooooooo nice!!!

I want!!!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great work there mate, must try some Orchard stuff soon.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

What a top job. Love the finished article!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Excellent job guys :thumb:


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

Car looks amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## L7kvv (Jul 18, 2013)

Excellent work on that. Rarely see such a deep gloss on solid red. 

Was in t'gee last week, if id known you guys were there id have arranged to get some products


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Car looks awesome, how long did that detail take?


----------



## JasonKruys (Dec 1, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning looking car, alloys look mint on this :thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

I do love a good clean red car, top job


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning. I do like the BTCC kitted leons.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome job. Great looking car too!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great work there Rollo! What wheels are those they look great!:argie:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

bigbadjay said:


> Look big because of the tyre size maybe!!


it and she is slammed to perfection lol!



Beattie159 said:


> Amazing looking good.


many thanks.



20vKarlos said:


> That my friend is one slick looking car!!! That is Sooooooo nice!!!
> 
> I want!!!


that she is one of the nices Leon's we have worked on for sure.



woodym3 said:


> Great work there mate, must try some Orchard stuff soon.


Many thanks you won't regret trying Orchard it is the future of detailing!



minnnt said:


> What a top job. Love the finished article!


Many thanks.



PeteT said:


> Excellent job guys :thumb:


cheers Pete!



Vote 4 Pedro said:


> Car looks amazing mate :thumb:


many thanks Pedro.



L7kvv said:


> Excellent work on that. Rarely see such a deep gloss on solid red.
> 
> Was in t'gee last week, if id known you guys were there id have arranged to get some products


Cheers. Give me a bell next time you are in the Area we are literally less than 5 minutes from tandragee



Nick's CTR said:


> Car looks awesome, how long did that detail take?





JasonKruys said:


> Fantastic turnaround!


Many thanks Jason.



bmerritt87 said:


> Stunning looking car, alloys look mint on this :thumb:


Cheers. that they do.



Ongoing said:


> I do love a good clean red car, top job


They are hard to beat thats for sure.



Clyde said:


> Stunning. I do like the BTCC kitted leons.


Amazing this isa factory kit love teh agressive styling of them



TheMetalMan0 said:


> Awesome job. Great looking car too!


Many thanks.



wylie coyote said:


> Great work there Rollo! What wheels are those they look great!:argie:


Many thanks Wylie. they are called Bostons from what I remember. not sure who make them were also on a 6 series we did a while back stunning wheel.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

not a big fan of Leon's as a rule Ronnie but that looks pretty mean!

Tim


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice looking car, and some very clever exposure with the camera


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Love the wheels and stance, looks great guys


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

twoscoops said:


> not a big fan of Leon's as a rule Ronnie but that looks pretty mean!
> 
> Tim


Cheers Tim...



Saint Steve said:


> Nice looking car, and some very clever exposure with the camera


Many thanks.. TBH I am a point and click and have absolutly no idea how they came out soooo well Definitly cant do it a second time!



asiangunner said:


> Love the wheels and stance, looks great guys


Many thanks!


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Cracking job


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

Georgous before you attacked it, and now it is stunning, brief fulfilled!


----------



## L7kvv (Jul 18, 2013)

Think i passed this car parked up in Lisburn last night. Still shining and spotless


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

That's stunning.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Railsbrough said:


> Cracking job


Many thanks!



PHUGE said:


> Georgous before you attacked it, and now it is stunning, brief fulfilled!


Cheers :thumb:



L7kvv said:


> Think i passed this car parked up in Lisburn last night. Still shining and spotless


Thats her home town Have to admit eh owner is keeping her really well.



jamesgti said:


> That's stunning.


Many thanks.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

That is the best red I have seen, bar none


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks.. Just need to get everyone using Orchard Autocare products!!!



Bod42 said:


> That is the best red I have seen, bar none


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i think these Leons look really aggressive!!!

And loving the wheels!!

Top job done there!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mr Gurn said:


> i think these Leons look really aggressive!!!
> 
> And loving the wheels!!
> 
> Top job done there!!!


Many thanks!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Looking good Rollo, you certainly got your wiggle on with that one. Love a Red motor.


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

What a stunning car & love the colour!

Top work.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice work ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

MurphysLaw said:


> Looking good Rollo, you certainly got your wiggle on with that one. Love a Red motor.


Many thanks Lloyd.



GSi_Brad said:


> What a stunning car & love the colour!
> 
> Top work.


Cheers Brad,



taz007 said:


> nice work ronnie


Many thanks, Taz. :thumb:


----------

